# Get bionic back on Verizon



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

I need to know if it is possible to get a bionic that has been flashed to cricket back on Verizon. Would a factory reset and flashing the fxz file through rsd put it back on the Verizon network

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Well just thought I would let anyone that was wondering this that yes if you flash the fxz file it replaces the radio effectively removing the flash to cricket and putting you back on the Verizon network.

Sent from my liberated DX


----------

